# Bearded Dragon eye puffing.



## zeena.x (Apr 4, 2010)

My bearded dragon seemed to of puffed her eyes out today, for like 5 seconds then went back to normal.
She looked really freaky and after looking on google i'm still un sure what it was she was doing.
Someone said she would have to go to the vets about it and then others say she is just stretching her skin around her eyes ready to shed (which would explain everything because I have been worrying she hasnt shed for a while)

Any ideas?


----------



## zeena.x (Apr 4, 2010)

BUMP  help please


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

From what I've heard it's normal.  Don't quote me on this though as I am not a beardie keeper... I'm sure if it was a prolonged problem people would tell you to consult a veterinarian.


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

do you mean her eyes are going like frogs? its probably because shes stretching her skin ready for shedding, my male did it and they went on to eat some crickets. its called eye bulging and its usually done when they're about to shed/shedding.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

zeena.x said:


> My bearded dragon seemed to of puffed her eyes out today, for like 5 seconds then went back to normal.
> She looked really freaky and after looking on google i'm still un sure what it was she was doing.
> Someone said she would have to go to the vets about it and then others say she is just stretching her skin around her eyes ready to shed (which would explain everything because I have been worrying she hasnt shed for a while)
> 
> Any ideas?


think i know what your on about as mine have sort of done that in the past.


----------



## zeena.x (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah it was like a frog I suppose, it was well freaky because she's never done anything like that before.
It lasted seconds and she's not done it since, hopefully she'll start shedding soon so I know there's nothing to worry about.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## CharOnSea (May 31, 2010)

zeena.x said:


> Yeah it was like a frog I suppose, it was well freaky because she's never done anything like that before.
> It lasted seconds and she's not done it since, hopefully she'll start shedding soon so I know there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


 Yea they're stretching it ready to break free  also a motion called yawning where they over open there mouth also help them shed, i put in fake rocks and logs so they can shed easier but they love rubbing on kitchen roll, well my two do anyway :2thumb: my females nose has alittle grey patch still and she rubs it against the kitchen roll


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

Our girl does this most mornings, along with puffing her beard (no colour) she will stretch and yawn and pop her eyes .


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

my girl can do it when she telling the boy on my lap to leave her alone. i have seen them do it when stretching out skin pre shed and also when they are sprawled out. it makes them look really evil but does them no harm unless its been fixed for a long period of time or thier habbits change rappidly like going off food and eye poping, not pooing then i really really wouldnt worry to much. If you do worry them most vets will phone consult quite cheaply to put your mind at ease


----------

